# Create your own Charlotte Bobcats - Let's Play!



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

This thread is based on Paladin's thread, but it's a realistic version. Decide which players you believe will be unprotected, and throw together a team.

The following list isn't my choice, but rather a list of players that are overpaid and under-performing (salary-wise it would top even the Knicks, wouldn't it???. It's a big poo-poo platter and you have to take a bite. Or do you? Maybe you'll just select all scrub players and wait a few years? Also, throw in a couple of 2004 draft picks to finish your roster. Have fun!


Starting Lineup

PG-Kenny Andersen
SG-Michael Dickerson
SF-Ron Mercer
PF-Keith Van Horn
C - Vin Baker

Bench

Austin Croshere
Eddie Robinson
Vitaly Potapenko
Joe Forte
Ruben Patterson

(Draft Pick #1)
(Draft Pick #2)


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> This thread is based on Paladin's thread, but it's a realistic version. Decide which players you believe will be unprotected, and throw together a team.
> 
> The following list isn't my choice, but rather a list of players that are overpaid and under-performing (salary-wise it would top even the Knicks, wouldn't it???. It's a big poo-poo platter and you have to take a bite. Or do you? Maybe you'll just select all scrub players and wait a few years? Also, throw in a couple of 2004 draft picks to finish your roster. Have fun!
> ...


Jim Jackson.. Emeka Okafor.. Gerald wallce (If their Lucky) Shammond Williams.. 
act. i have no idea nor do i feel like doin this sorry


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah i think projecting who every team is gonna leave unprotected is quite a chore. you need to make this a multipeice thread with threads for each team and who is gonna be unprotected. 

there is no way they take on half that salary in the expansion draft either. unless there are some surprising names left out the bobcats will take the minimum they can from the draft and run.

:upset:  NO WAY ANYONE WOULD EVER TAKE VIN BAKER :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Create your own Charlotte Bobcats - Let's Play!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> Jim Jackson.. Emeka Okafor.. Gerald wallce (If their Lucky) Shammond Williams..
> act. i have no idea nor do i feel like doin this sorry


The Kings will not leave Gerald Wallace unprotected


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> yeah i think projecting who every team is gonna leave unprotected is quite a chore. you need to make this a multipeice thread with threads for each team and who is gonna be unprotected.
> 
> there is no way they take on half that salary in the expansion draft either. unless there are some surprising names left out the bobcats will take the minimum they can from the draft and run.
> ...


I'm sure there are plenty of posters here who would list some pretty interesting ideas (and take the time to do it). You could list guys you think are over-rated that make peanuts, or show-off your knowledge with salaries. 

PS Can anyone post the opening rosters for the Raps an Grizz?

PSS Baker is junk, I Know :laugh:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Create your own Charlotte Bobcats - Let's Play!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> The Kings will not leave Gerald Wallace unprotected


yeah they wont anymore after all the moves they made this summer. but, in earlier convo's it was pointed out that they might not have any other choice but to leave him UP.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I bet they hire Isiah Thomas as head coach.

Which will mean they won't see the playoffs for atleast 5 years. First two years Thomas will make them stink, then after you fire him, it will take 3 years to get out of the mess Thomas made. Good luck!


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

There is already a huge topic on this in the Bobcats forum, that happens to be exactly the same:

LINK


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

wow man that is one hell of a post... i started drafting up my own and than i found out about all the rules about them being able to make trades and discuss trades before actually picking the player. I think that throws such a wildcard into the pile you can even begin to predict what is gona happen. basically i think some GM is gonna pull a miluakee (a move like trading sam cassell for joe smith) and change everyones order.

a minimum of 14 players to draft and a maximum of 29  . So add that to two draft picks and they start out with a roster of 16 people. i know they are gonna make some trades to get their roster number down, but i still think thats way too many to have a team start out with.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

the knicks would probably protect van horn


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

It almost impossible to decide who teams will leave available

Here are my hopes for the Draft picks though

#4 Raymond Felton. Yes he's that good, and a team always needs a pg to get them off their feet. He''ll have time to develop and work with future lottery picks. He's popular in N.C and we need a recognizable player, plus theres no need for him to leave the state

other choices- Luol Deng............. it's hard to see how the draft will shape up

#34 It had to see who will be the second rounders this far in adavance. I'm hoping for a sleeper here, maybe Luke Jackson

Im also praying to god a team leaves some young player with some potential available( Chris Wilcox) but that probably wont happen. It'll likely be alot of overpaid vets stinking it up in our first year. As long as we dont pick up to many with long contracts i'll live.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Well*

PGamon Stoudamire(could find himself
on another expansion team)
SG:Michael Dickerson
SF:Eddie Robinson
PF:Lorenzen Wright
Cikembe Mutombo

PG:Brevin Knight
SG/SF:Lamound Murray
SF:Glen Rice
PF:Alan Henderson
PF/C:Samaki Walker
1st pick
2nd pick


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Well*



> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> PGamon Stoudamire(could find himself
> on another expansion team)
> SG:Michael Dickerson
> ...


Won't work, their caps space for the first year is closer to 30 million then the league cap.

-Petey


----------

